# Alternators - high output or no



## Shooter Mike (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll be using a 2005 F250 6.0L diesel to plow this winter. I'm running a Boss SuperDuty XT and a Snow Dogg spreapder. The factory alternator in the truck puts out 55 amps at idle and 110 amps at 1200 RPM. 

With the heater running, the plow running, the sander running, a CB running, a 15 amp supplemental cooling fan, an amber emergency light up top, and maybe the radio, should I expect any issues with the factory alternator? I did put 4 LED bulbs in the plow, so that should help just a smidge. I may end up going with an LED emergency light too, with the difference in cost, I might as well go with a HO alternator. 

I had considered putting a smaller pulley on the alternator to help with low RPM electrical power, but am having a hard time finding it. Anyone have an idea where to find them? I know DB electrical had them, but I don't think they sell them individually. 

thanks, 
mike


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not sure of the threshold, but you need to upgrade the wiring when you go over a certain output level with your alt. I would upgrade to the highest output without the wiring upgrade, and try the Optima batteries that everyone speaks highly of.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Does this truck of yours have the Snow plow prep pack OP? I'm assuming not but I want to be sure.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

If it were me, I'd run it stock and see how it holds up. If it can't hack it, look into an Ambulance spec alternator.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought the 05 through at least 07 diesels came with a 140 amp alternator w/or w/o plow package. I am not 100% positive. My first 05 didn't have a plow prep but still had the high output alternator and my 07 had the plow prep and has the high output


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine is all stock and I can run my plow, spreader, aux. backup lights and booming sound system without any negative affects.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I run a stock 130 amp on a V10 and run the plow, mini rotating light bar, two back up lights, heater and stereo and mine seems fine according to the ScanGaugeII. I usually sit around 12-14Vs, and dip when bringing the plow up or angling at an idle. As soon as I start moving, it goes back around 12-14. 

If you are finding you are having problems, you can always ration power out to where you need it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

You should be fine... remember, your not running everything all out all at once... the heater will be only half way most of the time... the salters not running when your plowing and vice versa... that aux. cooler should only kick in and out and should defentially not be running all the time... Expect a few years out of it and get a HO when it craps out...


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Look up at the gray line at the top. Click search. You need to search: Charging, no power, duel batteries. It"s an issue BEAT TO DEATH here. Most automotive rebuild shops can rebuild your stock alternator up to what you need for $1.50 an amp. The rebuild will fit in the place the old unit did. Big batteries help too. They balance out the pull of high amp application's. They then recover quickly you don't even notice it dropped down.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

*Alt help*

there is a web site called FSB.COM---FULL SIZE BRONCO.COM THER IS A SEARCH ON THIS WEB SITE FOR ALT CONVERVTION
I have an 97 F 250 HD with an oem 90 amp and crossed it over via the chart and thread help from guys on there. All I needed was an Alt from a 96 explorer 130 amp no modifacation simple just change and bolt on Hope this a little help Dmac: mechanic:


----------

